# Happy Siblings Day



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Here is me and MY sibs. Paul the oldest on left, Jim on Right. I am the baby.  This was taken at my wedding, in 2001.  Is it vain to say, wow, I have lost some weight. Yeah for me.

*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2018)

My brother Charles on the left.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 10, 2018)

Don't  have one anymore.  My only sibling,  my sister  Jane,  died several years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Don't  have one anymore.  My only sibling,  my sister  Jane,  died several years ago.



I lost my brother, Jim in 2016.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2018)

My remaining sibling, my beautiful older sister forbids any photos of herself being put on social media and I respect that. Nice photo...very nice dress and Congratulations on losing weight!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have a younger brother,John who lives in Rye,NY,older sister Mary lives in England. Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2018)

Happy day to all. Sorry for those who have lost theirs. I never had one.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 11, 2018)

my oldest  sister died at 68 my youngest sister died at 80--just have my brother left


----------



## Lon (Apr 11, 2018)

My Big Sister  at age 96  living in Florida


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2018)

R.I.P. Bro
.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Happy day to all. Sorry for those who have lost theirs. I never had one.



I have to echo Rose's statement. 

 Thankfully we had 4 kids who are reaching their 60's now and they are very close geographically as well as emotionally.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2018)

Happy siblings day. Your 96 year old sister sure looks great Lon.
Sorry to those who have lost theirs. Lost this brother in 1979


----------



## Catlady (Apr 13, 2018)

Lon, if that is a current pic of your sister, she looks GREAT.


----------

